# Modifying Klipsch K-85-K horns.



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I will be ordering a pair of Crites titanium domes for my K-85-K horns from my KG 4.2's 

The throat of the horn has a phase plug in it. Does any body know if removing this plug or trimming any parts off of it will help improve the highs?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Usually with Horns, getting more Highs is not an issue as the presentation of most Horns is very upfront. I would try it as is since you have not installed the new Titanium Domes and might be happy as is.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If anything removing the phase plug may attenuate high frequencies.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

thats exactly what I was thinking jack fish. The driver is 1" but it has these tiny slots along the sides for the sound to get through.


----------

